# Best Drone for GoPro???



## Bene505 (Jul 31, 2008)

Interested in getting a drone for our GoPro. Does anyone know what the best drone to use is?

Would like to take shots of the boat from the air, and use it for a lot of things on land too.

Regards,
Brad


----------



## vega1860 (Dec 18, 2006)

I am interested in that too. I will be watching this thread.


----------



## Delta-T (Oct 8, 2013)

This is supposed to be the latest, streams video to your iphone AR.Drone 2.0. Parrot new wi-fi quadricopter - AR.Drone.com - HD Camera - Civil drone - Parrot


----------



## Lake Superior Sailor (Aug 23, 2011)

Most guys use kites for this. wifi is needed for some drones and its nice to have a line conection to your camera that the kite offers, Cause you can always drag it in!...Dale


----------



## windarra44 (Apr 22, 2009)

I bought a Phantom Vision 2 from DJI industries a couple months ago. If you already have a GoPro you may want to buy the Phantom 2, the Vision comes with a camera mounted. I just started flying it around my boat 2 weeks ago and hope to launch it to take pics and video while underway. I have a couple of pics in the photo album. A phone app allows you to view what the camera sees in real time and the unit has a 900 ft range in the stock set up.

DJI | Phantom 2 Vision

Happy Flying!


----------



## Sal Paradise (Sep 14, 2012)

I don't but here is a pretty good thread on them. I fly rc planes and helicopters and have had excellent results with eflite products. They do have a gopro drone from around $350. There is a drone with a built in stabilized camera with live feed for around $1200. Drones do not need wifi


----------



## rhr1956 (Dec 18, 2010)

A group shoots aerial videos of our sailing events. Their work can be seen at 




They use GoPro cameras mounted to QAV540G quadrotors.


----------



## dabnis (Jul 29, 2007)

We flew RC electric planes for many years and found the bigger the plane was the easier it was to fly, for us anyway. We taught ourselves how to fly, boring many holes in the ground in the process. 

Don't know how easy drones are to fly, but would suggest a nice soft area to learn in.

Paul T


----------



## titustiger27 (Jan 17, 2013)

for flying drones or RC electric plans... I wonder how crowded the air space is when you get away from take off.

That is I see people flying planes in parking lots where they can see their plane and probably no one else is around, but say you flow it over a baseball field, wouldn't there be the chance of the plane (/drone) being hit buy an unexpected object (baseball)?


----------



## jppp (Jul 13, 2008)

This video prompted my purchase of a drone. This guy uses a much more advanced drone with a gopro. I bought a Parrot AR Drone. Comes with an HD camera mounted and uses an Iphone or Ipad as a controller. 
but, heck you gotta start somewhere.

Quantum Key West 2014 - Behind The Scenes - YouTube


----------



## jppp (Jul 13, 2008)

I didn't realize it was a drone until POV started to climb.


----------



## benesailor (Dec 27, 2012)

This is the one i use....
http://www.af.mil/AboutUs/FactSheets/Display/tabid/224/Article/104470/mq-9-reaper.aspx

The extra acoutrements come in handy when i see a pirate flag.


----------



## jppp (Jul 13, 2008)

Just ordered those air to surface missiles. Weren't cheap.


----------



## titustiger27 (Jan 17, 2013)

jppp said:


> Just ordered those air to surface missiles. Weren't cheap.


Not to mention, the goPro camera has a one time use...










I've been using a heli-sailboat..


----------



## jimgo (Sep 12, 2011)

Sal Paradise said:


> I don't but here is a pretty good thread on them. I fly rc planes and helicopters and have had excellent results with eflite products. They do have a gopro drone from around $350. There is a drone with a built in stabilized camera with live feed for around $1200. Drones do not need wifi


Sal,
Did you mean to include a link? $350 would be nice. $1200 is a bit too steep for me.


----------



## capttb (Dec 13, 2003)

I didn't see the drone just got some second hand info:
They were concerned because it was valued at $1000 or more, range was 1/2 mile, if the batteries went low in flight it was programed to return to take off location. Don't know if that helps narrow it down.


----------



## windarra44 (Apr 22, 2009)

That video looks like it was taken with a Phantom Vision 2. The PV2 puts out it's own wifi, you log on with your android or iphone, this gives you real time camera view, and flight info (altitude, distance, compass direction etc.) and control over the camera functions. The copter also uses GPS and shows how many satellites you are connected to. When you are connected to 6 or more when launching, it has an automatic return function and will land where it took off from if you lose signal, lose sight of the copter or get a low battery warning. It also has other flying modes which will be necessary if flying while sailing, the atti mode disengages the GPS/return function, if underway you don't want the copter returning to it's original launch site, in straight GPS mode it will auto land with or without you. The PV2 has 6 function settings, I've been flying for 2 months (over land mostly) trying to learn these functions because you will crash while learning to fly, and I've seen the youtube video proof that the camera will continue to record as the copter descends into the deep.


----------



## rbrasi (Mar 21, 2011)

I have the Turbo Ace X830 with the gimbal for gopro. The common recommendation is if you are a novice at quadcopter flight, get a small, cheap copter to practice on. I am using the Nano Copter and having a blast flying it around the house, buzzing my family. I have to say that this is not an easy thing to do. I'm getting comfortable, but not quite ready to fly the big guy yet. I have it strapped down in my garage and I practice throttling that way. Next couple of days, I launch for real. I'll follow up with footage of the crash err- flight.


----------



## billyruffn (Sep 21, 2004)

capttb said:


> They were concerned because it was valued at $1000 or more, range was 1/2 mile, *if the batteries went low in flight it was programed to return to take off location*.


I presume that would be about a mile or more astern of where they are now.....right?


----------



## capttb (Dec 13, 2003)

> I presume that would be about a mile or more astern of where they are now.....right?


I assumed that was one of their concerns, struck me as an odd safety mechanism from a moving boat also.
The operator stressed a great deal of land based practice before hand, I've had 2 RC copters for Christmas, neither of which was still "airworthy" at New Years.


----------



## miatapaul (Dec 15, 2006)

I was thinking that this looks pretty good for the price and designed for the Go Pro:

Walkera QR X350 FPV GPS Quadcopter w/DEVO F7 5.8Ghz Video TX and GoPro Adapter/Mount (Mode2) (RTF)


----------



## Bene505 (Jul 31, 2008)

miatapaul said:


> I was thinking that this looks pretty good for the price and designed for the Go Pro:
> 
> Walkera QR X350 FPV GPS Quadcopter w/DEVO F7 5.8Ghz Video TX and GoPro Adapter/Mount (Mode2) (RTF)


I found it on eBay for $260 (no controller or battery).

Walkera QR X350 Quadcopter BNF w RX702 Receiver GPS Latest Version | eBay

Regards,
Brad


----------



## goehner2 (Feb 18, 2007)

I have a DJI Phantom. They are very robust, but there are known issues. It does great with a GoPro Hero 3. 

If you purchase one: color code the props to match the arms so you don't put the props on wrong. Write your telephone number on the unit somewhere in case it flies away. They don't float, in case you have a water landing, but you can add home built pontoons. Don't use the camera wi-fi (if yours has it) while flying the craft, there can be issues.

I had one crash onto the prop guards from 150' and it flew again. I had another one survive a 450' fall and land on it legs (broken legs and camera case) but the unit flew again and the camera still works.


----------



## miatapaul (Dec 15, 2006)

these look cool, but are quite DIY, as in you choose all the parts, motors, controlers, radios and what not. But they are waterproof.

Home page


----------



## xort (Aug 4, 2006)

With the dji phantom, you shoot "blind"?

I need wireless monitoring of the image


----------



## miatapaul (Dec 15, 2006)

xort said:


> With the dji phantom, you shoot "blind"?
> 
> I need wireless monitoring of the image


I have a friend with an older phantom (without any possibility of viewing live view of the camera), and he has no issues getting what he wants with the Go Pro as it has such a wide angle view. He actually has made some money off of it taking shots of car shows from above. He is also starting to do fly overs for realtors, get really nice shots of large properties with it. Makes a nice retirement business for him. Live camera view would increase your number of hits though. Without it is kind of like doing the kite camera thing fly and hope for the best. My biggest issue is that most sink if the go down in the water. There are issues with them loosing signal and going out of control occasionally. In the open water that would mean a ruined quadracoptor and possibly a lost camera. Some have a go home feature if they loose signal, but if you are shooting you boat in motion that home spot is not where the boat is anymore! Some also have a tracking feature where it will track a smart phone, so you can get in the air and it will follow the boat till you call it back, kind of cool.


----------



## goehner2 (Feb 18, 2007)

The DJI Phantom 2 Vision has live video through a smart phone, but it was just released last October or November and I am leery of brand new technology. I prefer others to work the bugs out before I spend my dollars.


----------



## rbrasi (Mar 21, 2011)

Mine has an RF wireless video transmitter so I have a live feed coming from the camera. I don't know its range yet, but I'm thinking, line of sight, 500 feet or so. I mounted the monitor to the controller. It is quite the setup.


----------



## rbrasi (Mar 21, 2011)

We did it! My son and I went to a nearby baseball field and, very nervously, achieved lift off. After hours of practice with the nano, it turned out that the x830 was far more stable (ECS, Duh..). Take off and landing are tough, but flight is fairly straightforward. Only a few puffs of 2-3kt winds at 2200 ft elevation.I'm going to spend a few battery cycles practicing here, then I'm going to take it to Vegas!


----------



## Bene505 (Jul 31, 2008)

rbrasi said:


> Maiden Flight x830 - YouTube
> We did it! My son and I went to a nearby baseball field and, very nervously, achieved lift off. After hours of practice with the nano, it turned out that the x830 was far more stable (ECS, Duh..). Take off and landing are tough, but flight is fairly straightforward. Only a few puffs of 2-3kt winds at 2200 ft elevation.I'm going to spend a few battery cycles practicing here, then I'm going to take it to Vegas!


Ron,

Excellent post. You really showed how you can pan without the picture tilting at all.

Is this the one you have?

Turbo Ace X830 s Quad Drone Quadcopter Quadrocopter Assembled ARF USA Located | eBay

Regards,
Brad


----------



## JoeLena (May 14, 2012)

rbrasi said:


> Mine has an RF wireless video transmitter so I have a live feed coming from the camera. I don't know its range yet, but I'm thinking, line of sight, 500 feet or so. I mounted the monitor to the controller. It is quite the setup.


So for the Phantom 2 you can add a transmitter and get some Fat Shark goggles for around $300 complete to get FPV (First Person View) That way you can fly and see where you are going. The Wi-Fi on the GoPro can over power the signal on the Phantom, making it unreliable at times, thus the need for the additional equipment for FPV flying. We have also tried with a monitor, which works great if you have a person to fly and one to operate the camera. The gimbal on the phantom keeps everything stable. If you have not seen it before the craft tilts as it flies forward and backwards. The gimbal keeps the camera level on everything is smooth. There are a ton of cool videos, both of flight and how to fly, out there. If you are not familiar with the Phantom and other UAVs you should have a look, fantastic tech for the price!


----------



## kwaltersmi (Aug 14, 2006)

A quadcopter with video capability is on my "want list". Such cool videos, particularly if you have the confidence to fly it over water and get some sailing footage. Really puts my kite-cam endeavors to shame!

The Parrot looks like an interesting option given the price and the included camera.


----------



## rbrasi (Mar 21, 2011)

Bene505 said:


> Ron,
> 
> Is this the one you have?
> 
> ...


Yup, that's the one. I can upgrade the gimbal to hold a DSLR in the future if I choose to do so. These are very robust copters. I turn off the wifi on the gopro- it isn't necessary. I start the recording manually. I can see the image on the FPV monitor (which I decided not to use until I'm comfortable taking off and landing).
I can't stress enough, to anyone who wants one- get a Nano QX to practice with. It's less than $100, you can fly it in the house, it's a blast, and it WILL prepare you for the big, expensive toy.


----------

